# Aquarium Plants Factory Offers Member Discount, Free Shipping



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wanted to let everyone know that Aquarium Plants Factory is having its grand opening. From now on it will offer Betta Fish members 10% off purchases and free shipping. *To qualify you must have at least 10 posts/threads on Betta Fish.*

I will keep the code so if you are interested you'll need to send a PM. Also, this code is for Betta Fish members-only. In order that we may keep this generous offer the APF code is not to be published or distributed to non-Betta Fish members.

I have bought from APF/TGH and the plants were snail and pest free. Some are emerse-grown and need a period of acclimation.

https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, excellent! Have you ordered anything recently? I'm concerned with it being so cold.... Do they pack them with heat packs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I ordered in November but it was still warmish. I'm sure you could ask about heat packs. Then report back here because I'm sure others have the same question. Thanks!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're welcome.

Forgot to add: For their grand opening with a purchase of at least $20 you get free shipping and a 20% discount. This is good through March 1. The Betta Fish code will be good year-round.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

What a great deal!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

ooooh nice! will have to try them out.


----------



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

Just sent them a message! I'll be starting a planted tank so this is fortuitous timing!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I forgot to ask:

If anyone orders from The Plants Factory, would you mind reviewing...good or bad? And send me a PM with which state you're from?

Thanks!

Check out these guys which may not yet be on the web site yet. These are pictures of TPF's actual plants. I bought a Horemanii Red' and it looked just like the photo on arrival....only bigger!

Horemanii 'Red'








'Red Diamond'








Flame Sword


----------



## ruthasaurus rex (Jan 27, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Wanted to let everyone know that Aquarium Plants Factory is having its grand opening. From now on it will offer Betta Fish members 10% off purchases and free shipping. *To qualify you must have at least 10 posts/threads on Betta Fish.*
> 
> I will keep the code so if you are interested you'll need to send a PM. Also, this code is for Betta Fish members-only. In order that we may keep this generous offer the APF code is not to be published or distributed to non-Betta Fish members.
> 
> ...


officially on a mission to get 10 posts


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I got cryptocoryne flamingo from them and it's so beautifully pink I hope it thrives because I love it more than many other pink/red plants I have gotten. I also got lagenandra meeboldii red and used the welcome code. now waiting for the plants to acclimate and have new growth.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> I got cryptocoryne flamingo from them and it's so beautifully pink I hope it thrives because I love it more than many other pink/red plants I have gotten. I also got lagenandra meeboldii red and used the welcome code. now waiting for the plants to acclimate and have new growth.


I read Crypt Flamingo is for high tech tanks. Do you use CO2? I LOVE red and pink plants myself but don't have CO2...


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

ryry2012 said:


> I read Crypt Flamingo is for high tech tanks. Do you use CO2? I LOVE red and pink plants myself but don't have CO2...


I do high lights, ferts, and excel at the moment. I might be upgrading to CO2. There are reddish plants you can manage without getting a CO2 system like dwarf lily, ludwigia, and kleiner prinz sword. 

I tend to just buy plants and see what takes hold because sometimes I kill easy plants and middle/high plants are OK... lol anything could happen.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kaxen said:


> <<snip>>
> 
> I tend to just buy plants and see what takes hold because sometimes I kill easy plants and middle/high plants are OK... lol anything could happen.


I agree completely. If a plant strikes my fancy I buy it and hope for the best. Many times I've been pleasantly surprised by the "High-Tech" plants that grow well in my low-tech tanks: Finnex Stingray, CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand, RU and Iron Tabs and, when I remember, the occasional dose of Seachem Flourish. Iron is important when growing red plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ruthasaurus rex said:


> officially on a mission to get 10 posts


Until March 1 you get a better deal with their Grand Opening special by using the code "Welcome" at checkout.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I agree completely. If a plant strikes my fancy I buy it and hope for the best. Many times I've been pleasantly surprised by the "High-Tech" plants that grow well in my low-tech tanks: Finnex Stingray, CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand, RU and Iron Tabs and, when I remember, the occasional dose of Seachem Flourish. Iron is important when growing red plants.


Oh good. It's not just me. lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I ordered in November but it was still warmish. I'm sure you could ask about heat packs. Then report back here because I'm sure others have the same question. Thanks!


Did you order anubias? If so how did they do? I'm wary buying anubias form most sellers with rhizome rot being an issue I've annoying encountered multiple times.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I kill plants too XD I felt so stupid when the water sprite I had for 4 years melted because the ac went out. I love the look of dwarf baby tears but can't grow it. Dwarf hair grass is just a no go it dies within a couple weeks XD 

Swords I can grow and just about any of the cryptocoryne. Oh and apparently dwarf lillys and tiger lotus 

I'm going to go take another look at the store^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Did you order anubias? If so how did they do? I'm wary buying anubias form most sellers with rhizome rot being an issue I've annoying encountered multiple times.


I bought potted Anubias and it was all healthy with no rhizome problems.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> I got cryptocoryne flamingo from them and it's so beautifully pink I hope it thrives because I love it more than many other pink/red plants I have gotten. I also got lagenandra meeboldii red and used the welcome code. now waiting for the plants to acclimate and have new growth.


How is the Crypt Flamingo doing in your tank?


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

As soon as we get bills paid I'm so going to be looking at buying something! Really wanting to get something leafy for my tank *__*


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

ryry2012 said:


> How is the Crypt Flamingo doing in your tank?


It wasted away in both my low-light 5.5g and, more surprisingly, my high-light high-fert 75g.

But it is surviving in my high-light high-fert 10g, so I am guessing it does better in a shallow tank than a deep one. I did need to up the fertilizer though. I originally dosed once a week but I dose iron twice a week now. 

One of them is taking pretty well, but the rest of them are a markedly paler shade of pink, but I'm fine with paler pink because none of them are growing green instead like my ludwigia oval is.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> It wasted away in both my low-light 5.5g and, more surprisingly, my high-light high-fert 75g.
> 
> But it is surviving in my high-light high-fert 10g, so I am guessing it does better in a shallow tank than a deep one. I did need to up the fertilizer though. I originally dosed once a week but I dose iron twice a week now.
> 
> One of them is taking pretty well, but the rest of them are a markedly paler shade of pink, but I'm fine with paler pink because none of them are growing green instead like my ludwigia oval is.


I read somewhere they are difficult to grow, so it was true. If you had good luck, I thought I would try them. I'm hoping rotala rotundifolia will get hint of pink in my low tech tank.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Rotala is definitely easier. Though in my experiences I have a hard time getting a lot of color if it's not right on the surface. I think that's the main difficulty with red/pink short/low plants. You gotta get the light down there without causing the Algae Pits up top. 

Though it confuses the heck out of me that my marsilea hirsuta grows like weeds in my 75g but can't seem to take hold in my 10g. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Plants!!!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Just wanted to post to say APF is awesome! I've ordered twice from them and both times the plants looked amazing. Like they were just plucked from the growout tanks, no signs of stress from shipment or anything. I ordered a bundle of Ludwigia from them 2 days ago and they contacted me to let me know the shipment they received was bad so they couldn't justify selling them, and offered me the choice of a full refund or more expensive plant as an apology. I highly recommend them 

They also sell true Pearlweed (Micranthemum Micranthemoides) and I appreciate that.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> I read somewhere they are difficult to grow, so it was true. If you had good luck, I thought I would try them. I'm hoping rotala rotundifolia will get hint of pink in my low tech tank.


Of you really want pink and red I suggest tiger lotus, mine are small but they are gorgeous, I also really like the dwarf water Lilly and the bulbs sprouted a TON of plants so I'm trying to figure out where to move them to XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can cut Lotus/Lily plants at the height you want them to stay they will become bushy instead of growing tall. Lotus have a more invasive root system.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can cut Lotus/Lily plants at the height you want them to stay they will become bushy instead of growing tall. Lotus have a more invasive root system.


I actually took the more mature plants off the bulb and have 3 growing completely independently ^^ I don't mind if they grow the little Lily pads I figured my bettas would appreciate them later. The lotus is growing so slowly I might need a better light for my 35 but I'm dosing flourish once every week or two ^^ they really like it


----------



## Kamereone (Jan 15, 2017)

This is an awesome site, thank you for posting it!

Has anyone noticed if there is a way to sort/filter by characteristics other than height?

Would love to be able to specify yes/no/maybe for CO2, high/mid/low light levels, or only see beginner plants, for example. That way I don't have to open up each and every plant page to see if it's compatible with my current/intended setup or skill level.

Thanks, and thanks again for the link!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> Rotala is definitely easier. Though in my experiences I have a hard time getting a lot of color if it's not right on the surface. I think that's the main difficulty with red/pink short/low plants. You gotta get the light down there without causing the Algae Pits up top.
> 
> Though it confuses the heck out of me that my marsilea hirsuta grows like weeds in my 75g but can't seem to take hold in my 10g. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Plants!!!


Have you tried Alternanthera reineckii Mini? I have four (submerged grown and came with good roots) of them in my tank and found them pretty tough. They have been attracting diatom but my new ramshorn snails are taking care of it. I'd recommend this plant.
I also got Alternanthera reineckii roseafolia (emersed grown) sterm cuts. They melted away...


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow this site has plants cheaper than most petstores!


----------

